#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > GATE, IES, JTO, PSU Exams Zone & Related Discussion >  >  GATE 2004 Previous Year Question Paper with Solutions for Electrical Engineering

## FaaDoO-Engineer

Hi FaaDoO Electrical Engineers.

Here you can download the solved GATE Electrical Engineering question paper for the year 2004.

Cheers! :Laie_69:





  Similar Threads: GATE 2005 Previous Year Question Paper with Solutions for Electrical Engineering GATE 2004 Previous Year Question Paper with Solutions for ECE/ Electronics and Communication Engineering GATE 2004 Previous Year Question Paper with Solutions for CSE/ Computer Science Engineering GATE 2009 Previous Year Question Paper with Solutions for Electrical Engineering GATE 2008 Previous Year Question Paper with Solutions for Electrical Engineering

----------


## dadajiyogesh

2004 solution of EE of question no.35

----------


## sk.curious

what the hell where is the soln....... plz provide full soln yar

----------

